# Question about female Orchid stages



## chris_photo (Jul 23, 2007)

I got a pair of Orchids from the same hatch some time ago.

I generally fed both the same amount and treated both the same.

About 3 weeks ago, the male reached adulthood. At that point, I started over feeding the female knowing she had an extra stage compared to the male.

I may have lost count but it appears that she has molted twice since the male turned into an adult and she's still not an adult.

Anway, how much longer before she's an adult? She just molted last night and she is huge! I know for sure she is subadult beause I see her wingbuds.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Asa (Jul 23, 2007)

Then one more molt. THe males grow much faster than the females.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 23, 2007)

Wow, I knew that females are slower, but I didn't know they were that much slower! How many molts did you count for each of them?


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 23, 2007)

If you keep both male and female orchid nymphs under same condition, most likely male will be ahead of female by 6-8 weeks in turning into adult. Female has additional 2 moults than male. But it doesn't mean you don't have a chance to mate them as male usually lives 4-6 months after turning into adult. Keep on feeding the female and keep her warm. Good luck!


----------



## nepenti (Jul 27, 2007)

> If you keep both male and female orchid nymphs under same condition, most likely male will be ahead of female by 6-8 weeks in turning into adult. Female has additional 2 moults than male. But it doesn't mean you don't have a chance to mate them as male usually lives 4-6 months after turning into adult. Keep on feeding the female and keep her warm. Good luck!


Yen, how do you make that adult males live 4-6months? My best result is 4 weeks, but I kept him in 20C and feed one a week. I have now 4 adult females and have to buy some males as all died


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 27, 2007)

Lukasz, I kept the adult male under same condition as female (75-85F), just feed less (way less.. like only 20% of what the female ate). They will go on and mate with many females, if not eaten, they can live a long life no problem. I feed him honey water and pollen coated flies, seems to prolong his life. The oldest male i have right now is about 3.5 month old, and he is still on a female back, for at least 3 wks now :shock:


----------



## Asa (Jul 27, 2007)

> > If you keep both male and female orchid nymphs under same condition, most likely male will be ahead of female by 6-8 weeks in turning into adult. Female has additional 2 moults than male. But it doesn't mean you don't have a chance to mate them as male usually lives 4-6 months after turning into adult. Keep on feeding the female and keep her warm. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Yen, how do you make that adult males live 4-6months? My best result is 4 weeks, but I kept him in 20C and feed one a week. I have now 4 adult females and have to buy some males as all died


Only a month? Wow. I feed mine twice a week and kept them at *cough*55F*cough* Come to think of it, I don't know how they survive.


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 27, 2007)

Yen, you have a male that lived on a female's back for 3 weeks?? That guy must be enjoying his life.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jul 27, 2007)

> > > If you keep both male and female orchid nymphs under same condition, most likely male will be ahead of female by 6-8 weeks in turning into adult. Female has additional 2 moults than male. But it doesn't mean you don't have a chance to mate them as male usually lives 4-6 months after turning into adult. Keep on feeding the female and keep her warm. Good luck!
> >
> >
> > Yen, how do you make that adult males live 4-6months? My best result is 4 weeks, but I kept him in 20C and feed one a week. I have now 4 adult females and have to buy some males as all died
> ...


 :lol: Thats horrible!


----------



## Asa (Jul 27, 2007)

They keep trucking along. So far, I've only had 9 dead in 10 years. Not counting ooths. Most of the deaths have come this year.


----------



## mantisfu (Jul 30, 2007)

Mine was on for 3 days and I thought that was amaizing!


----------



## Asa (Jul 31, 2007)

The longest I've ever had was 6 days. How do you feed him????


----------



## mantisfu (Jul 31, 2007)

I use honey loaded blue bottle flies primarily


----------



## Rick (Jul 31, 2007)

> > If you keep both male and female orchid nymphs under same condition, most likely male will be ahead of female by 6-8 weeks in turning into adult. Female has additional 2 moults than male. But it doesn't mean you don't have a chance to mate them as male usually lives 4-6 months after turning into adult. Keep on feeding the female and keep her warm. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Yen, how do you make that adult males live 4-6months? My best result is 4 weeks, but I kept him in 20C and feed one a week. I have now 4 adult females and have to buy some males as all died


I feed mine about twice a week. I keep the males and the females under the exact same conditions. The males will live a long time. Keep them under the same conditions and he should still be around when she grows up.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 1, 2007)

> The longest I've ever had was 6 days. How do you feed him????


Male orchid will catch flies while staying on top of the adult females. Female doesn't seem to care at all. He is still on top of the female when i left my house this morning. I think he will stay up there until he drops dead one day.


----------



## Asa (Aug 1, 2007)

That's crazy, and one well mated female!! You might want to take him off :roll:


----------

